# Magazines



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible to get anymore 16 round P99 mags? Or do they just come in 10/15 rounds now?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

CDNN has them in their latest catalog.


----------

